# Blinglights intake



## mumrah (Apr 3, 2005)

I keep seeing this intake on ebay. Real cheap and tempting and I was wondering if anyone else has seen it or heard about it. I am not expecting it to be as good as the name brands but like the idea of oiless filter and the price is the same as a K&N drop in.

Let me know your thoughts.

eBay Motors: PONTIAC GTO CARBON FIBER AIR INTAKE 2004 2005 2006 V8 (item 180213844014 end time Feb-13-08 19:35:53 PST)


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've been looking at that one too but my only concern is the MAF Sensor. I've heard the Goat can be a little sensitive.


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

all i can say is it is cheap for a reason and you get what you pay for dont scimp on filter in in one of the life blood of you engine
you want bling here you go


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice breathing set up---is your goat white?


----------



## vxssls1 (Sep 9, 2006)

raspantienator said:


> Nice breathing set up---is your goat white?


yes but it a SS commodore


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

We were talking about that a few weeks ago on this Forum. Generally, some GTO owners wondered what a GTO would look like in white.
That's as close as we'll see I suppose- Looks nicer than I thought it because I usually shy away from white cars.
Very Nice!


----------

